# Pixel low quality views in the Develop and Library mode



## nellaalex (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello everyone,
to be honest I joined this forum for a problem that has been happening for some time on Lightroom. Unfortunately I have searched in various sites and forums but I have not found any solution that could solve this problem. I have a Canon EOS M6 and I always shoot in RAW format and I follow the classic procedure to import photos into Lightroom.
Import with the previews 1: 1 and when lightroom has finished importing I go to check and run my workflow. I check and evaluate the photos, but the moment I visualize the photos in full screen I see that for a fraction of a second some parts of the photos appear pixelated and only after a few moments they come back into focus. This happens even when I go into the development and library module. I thought it was a problem of previews but I have always imported using 1: 1 quality. I thought it was too big a library or catalog problem but then I did several tests with new catalogs but unfortunately the problem remains. Currently I have version 7.5 of Lightroom classic on a imac 27-inch mid 2011 4gb memory with AMD Radeon and MACos Sierra. To better understand the problem, I made a video that I am attaching. I hope so much in your kind help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5HuN1dXMeI

Thanks Alessandro


----------



## Bernard (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi Alessandro,
A few thoughts about your post :
. I was not able to view your video
. 4 GB of ram is a bit low, and may affect performances; being a PC user, I don't know how easy it would be to upgrade to 8 GB
. development and library modules do not use the same previews, so going from to the other may require reloading a preview
. I am not sure, but LR 7.5  is a subscription license. Why not going to the latest 8.4 ?
. in the preferences, check the status of the GPU option, and try to change it ; the graphic card may be the problem
Bernard


----------



## nellaalex (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi Bernard,
thanks for your reply i try to upload the video.
I know that 4GB is low and i will make sure to upgrade as soon as possible, but before i never had this problem and I wouldn't know when it happened. If I update to the most recent version it is not that risk of slowing down even more Lightroom. So that has nothing to do but with the apple photo program I do not have this display problem. 
I tried to change the GPU option but I didn't see any variation. 
As can be seen from the video on the clouds up to two seconds there is the pixel effect, immediately after it disappears. It almost seems like the photo loads of information, sometimes it's fast and sometimes it takes a lot more and clearly it becomes very frustrating.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehfhqfsyFMo

Alessandro


----------



## Califdan (Sep 2, 2019)

Video marked as "Private" and can't be viewed

But, this is normal behavior.   As I understand it (and I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm not accurate),  when there is a demand to display an image in LR/.Classic, LR will first display whatever is quickest to get onto the screen.  This is usually a tiny embedded jpg thumbnail which lives inside the RAW file or a small preview.  On a big screen, in Loupe view - especially a magnified Loupe view - these are many times blurry or pixilated.  While that is being displayed it will then create and/or load a higher resolution version which has enough pixels to fully utilize the pixels available on the screen for that image.  This is where the 1:1 preview comes into play in the Library module.   1:1 previews, while much smaller than RAW files, still have some mass to them and depending on disk speed, processor speed, other I/O operations being performed by the computer at the same time (downloading a movie?), computer memory,  cache sizes, size of the preview, etc.  this may take a few moments to load onto the screen - even if they already exist in the catalog preview folder.   

However, the Develop Module is a tad different.  It too will first show you the smallest preview it can find first but then will re-render the RAW file if it is available.  If the RAW file is not available it will show you a smart preview if one of those is available.  If neither are available  it won't let you do anything with that image (i don't recall if it can use to a 1:1 preview or not but I think not).


----------



## Bernard (Sep 2, 2019)

Alessendro,
Can you try the following :
In the catalog parameters, set the size of standard previews to auto.
Select some photos in the grid view, maybe 10 or more, and then build a standard preview  for these selected photos.
Then when you display these photos, do you still have the problem ?
Bernard


----------



## nellaalex (Sep 3, 2019)

Bernard said:


> Alessendro,
> Can you try the following :
> In the catalog parameters, set the size of standard previews to auto.
> Select some photos in the grid view, maybe 10 or more, and then build a standard preview  for these selected photos.
> ...



Thanks Bernard,
i will try tonight and let you know.

Alessandro


----------



## LouieSherwin (Sep 3, 2019)

Just an additional note, the preview size will not have any effect on what is displayed in the Develop module. Lightroom always has to do a full render with all the current settings every time you open an image in Develop.  In order to improve apparent responsiveness Lightroom will first display a lower resolution image so that you will at least will quickly see a current representation of the image. Then in the background it will do the create a full resolution image with the current settings. This is what you are seeing as the image apparently snaps in to focus some time after it is initially displayed. 

Lightroom and Adobe Camera raw (ACR) have always used a cache to try to keep some of this processing around to help when you open an image in Develop but that was only for the images you have already looked at.  At some point back and I don't recall which release this was Lightroom started preprocess images that it thought you might be looking at next. I don't recall but it might have been after 7.5. 

-louie


----------



## Bernard (Sep 3, 2019)

Yes Louie, I agree.
I should be more precise with my above question  :
'Then when you display these photos, do you still have the problem ? '   : in Library mode.
Alessendro,  when you say   'when I visualize the photos in full screen ' do you mean screen size or 100% ?
Bernard


----------



## nellaalex (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi, so I did some tests again and I found that the effect in the library mode is greater when I display at full screen by pressing the F key, while in the develop mode it is almost imperceptible or disappears immediately. This problem may be related to the too recent version of Lightroom? Would it be better to go back to an older version or simply increase the RAM? I also have the same problem on my Macbookir laptop


----------

